# "To trim, or not to trim?"



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi there ladies,

Well, I thought I needed some entertainment to pass the time on my 2WW, and whilst having lunch with a friend   we were discussing the above poll! We thought it would be fun to conduct some research! So please join in for fun, anonomously if you wish, but if you wanna make us laugh that's good too! 

Love to all, B x x (clearly going crazy on 2WW)


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Definitely don't trim at all, I think that it would be far more weird for the sonographer to be presented with a landing strip than a regular bush!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Always a Brazillian!!  There is a voting poll on this in the general voting section so lots of people must be concernd about it!!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm au naturelle but I would trim if I was in a bikini


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Definatly Trim I say!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

DP was too busy obsessing about having nice nail varnish on her toenails to worry about the hairyness of her bits! Now I ask you, why would the nurse/Dr notice your toenails when your fanny is staring them in the face


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

That is hilarious Moo, absolutely hilarious!!    And I'm sure your DP will love that we all know that now!!!!!    

I'm just a trim gal, keep it neat but to no great effort or vast difference in appearance!! More thinning it out!!!! Tee hee...


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Isn't it weird what we worry about!?  
I've always grown mine back when having treatment, lol! I just feel too 'naked' on the table without a bit of a covering. I'm sure they've seen allsorts tho, ha ha.


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

I prefer as close cut as possible, you could say number 1 or sometimes all off  . I do feel a little naked down below when nurse has big light shining up there tho lol    .


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

how funny i was only saying to DP the other day what should i do with it when we start tx lol 

Normally all off for me but thinking i may put my old landing strip back in maybe it'll help guide the nurse or something lol     

I've just brought that new Wilkinson Sword Quattro Bikini thingy to help trim up etc.... i recommend it!! 

I would want it to look tidy dont want them thinking im lazy or anything  

Now we are on this subject those of you who already have babies what did you do when u were pg? Could u u know reach   I dont wanna end up giving birth and the midwife having to get the hedge trimmers out before she can see the head   DP said if i cant reach she is not doing it for me as that is one step too far


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

I remember when I was pregnant thinking I would defo keep myself all looking nice 'down there' for the big day, but believe you me it truely is the last thing in the world you think about! I hadn't been able to see or reach that far what with the growing bump so kinda let things go/grow. I remember I had been in labour for about 6 hrs at home and we we're soon to go to the birthing unit, so decided to have a shower to freshen up. At that point it did cross my mind about doing something about the excess growth but as soon as another wave of painful contraction came along whilst in shower it soon became very clear I had more pressing things to think about!!!     And I never would have dreamt of asking DW - no way in the world would she have complied anyway!

What an interesting poll!!!!! Any other good 'uns


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i didnt religously trip for tx but on the whole i do keep it on the shorter side ... think the tx i got pregnant i did think my legs needed a wax ...

but i would never go too shawn as i would also feel too naked.

during pregnancy i trimmed blind with the bikini line trimmer and also kept up with the waxing.  

however had been to beautician the week before i gave birth to L so my bikini line and legs were very presentable!!  plus i had golden nails on my feet!! 

and yes it did cross my mind when the consultant came in with his wellies and bucket to pull lucia out with his barbeque tools!!  which you would have thought would have seriously been the last thing on my mind!!   

have to say day three post delivery when i could see my pubic hair again was actually very exciting moment.

axx


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Ah ladies, I knew I could count on you all to make me laugh and cheer me up! 
My first IUI I spent quite some time deliberating over whether my usual trimmed appearance needed to be grown for modesty    So I grew it a little and had an embarrasingly painful experience of a pube trapped in a speculum! Ouch!! Don't think the nurse noticed but I certainly did!! DW peed herself laughing when I told her afterwards! So now I'm keeping trimmed and don't care if it's a little bald, I figure they're too busy cervix-spotting anyway! 
Also love the pregnancy discussion, I wondered what people did to control the undergrowth when you can no longer see it! Don't think my DW would help out either so I'd be trimming blind, hee hee   
B x x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

I reckon i can persuade DP to keep mine a little tidy for me   she says no way now but i do manage to get her to imac the backs of my thighs and under my cheeks before we go on holiday   

B ouch for the pube in the speculum thing def keeping well trimmed then


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

OK, so clearly I'm a hairy/natural kind of gal!  
Don't bother trimming for treatment (well, other than the kind so that it's not obvious when I'm in my swimming costume), didn't bother for birth either. There certainly wasn't any kind of talk about it being necessary for labour, I certainly don't think that it's routine to do it in hospital, if you haven't already done it yourself. I very much work on the basis of they've seen it all before. 

Oh, and I was very proud of myself that I (somehow!) managed to paint my own toe nails  when I was about 4 days overdue with Toby


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Nismat, how the hell did you paint your own toenails  
I remember being about 8 months and being at home on my own and sobbing because I couldn't get my socks on


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

right girls...toe curlingly embarresing experience coming up....

I'm like nismat, totally natural girl and Being dark haired, dark skinned shall we say I have a little more than some have....well, when i was in hossie before having Edie, the mw came in to me and said i have to shave the top of your pubic hair before your section...so, i thought here we go and got the mufty out for the billionth time that week and she said 'gosh, i think i'll need two razors for that'.....bloomin cheeky mare, I was in hysterics. Have to say though, it hasn't changed me, I'm still au natural, couldn't bear the thought of a 'shaven haven' as they say!!

Em


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Well posts like this certainly keep you smiling for the day!!      

Me, I have to admit, I can be particulary lazy sometimes. And I think thats due to being 9yrs and going strong relationship. Normally trimmed, but sometimes, you just can't be bothered!!! It seems to go hand in hand with the legs, you let them go back to au natural! Under arms....arms are always done most days.....

DW was reading over my shoulder last night, and in hystericals with what we all talk about, though was wondering where all your lovely DP's are, when you need them in such a crisis!!!!! 

She certainly said she wouldn't have a problem looking keeping me trimmed throughout or when I need it due to not being able to reach or for any other reasons. 

As they say - "In sickness and in health" 

x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

im with you Lorna my poor DP made the mistake of marrying me and if need be she can bloody well keep it tidy down there should i not be able to reach  

Im sure we have all done worse for our DP's like cleaning up sick etc after a heavy night out lol


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi, 

Im Steph's DP, she says she wouldnt do that for me, but i know she would when it came to it, After all it will be her baby to, She would have helped towards me being in the position where i couldnt reach to do it myself.

Emmax


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Emma nice to speak to you!! 

I know before now DP wore a very tight pair of jeans and did some rather bad damage to her bits and made me check it out lol


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

I know what you mean. Dp broke her hand a while a go and had it in plaster and couldnt get it wet and i helped bath her and get her dryed and changed for about 2 wks so think its time i had it paid back  

Emma


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

jesus i have to style DP's hair (on her head) every  morning lol i made her get a new style about 2 yrs ago and ever since i have had to dry and style it.... i have MUG tattooed on my forehead lol


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Im safe there DP is very presious about her hair no body is allowed to touch it, Hopefully that will go for her bits to incase there is ever a time she cant manage it herslef.  

Emma


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

hi I also have to dry and wax my dps hair every morning, I dont mind I will do anything for her and know she will do anything for me, it must be love lol


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

thank god im not the only live in hairdresser out there


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Can I just say THANK YOU B, and all you lovely ladies who have responded to this post. It has certainly made me laugh. DW was wondering what I was laughing at so much, and told her I was laughing at all all your lady garden descriptions... she was certainly surprised by that    

I have been lazy recently and have the au natural look but think I will be having a bikini wax for tx, along with the legs!  After this thread DW did say she would keep me trimmed if I wished during pregnancy, now that must be love! 

S x


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Can I just say ladies, I believe some of you are going to be meeting up soon - after this thread all you will be able to think about when you meet is what each others 'bits' look like


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Moo how funny... i cant meet that day so my lady garden is safe


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

I had already thought about that S!!!


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

OMG - I'm washing my hair that day!!! 




(I'll let you deicide in what region) 




LMAO!!!!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i have to say its my DP who prefers the trimmed lady garden!  i am naturally more lazy and so wouldnt necesarily bother with anything other than what might appear outside the bikini!  so i was suprised she let me diy blind while preg!

but she has kept an eye on my episotomy stitches in the last two weeks!

axxx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

PEM -     @ two razers!


----------

